

Lesson from HN: Self-regulating communities - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2010/05/self-regulating-communities.html

======
bootload
_"... 'Wow. You make an incredible amount of bad assumptions' that only insult
and don't offer a counter-point, it shows a downside of a self-regulating
community. And in this case, it also shows a downside of allowing complete
anonymity of a user in a community. ..."_

You are right.

Ad Hominem (HD1) isn't warranted, nor is the tone (HD2) ~
<http://paulgraham.com/disagree.html> Nobody bothered to point out the
guidelines ( _bottom menubar, 5th along_ ) which give hints especially on
replying to comments. Also nobody bothered to point out _"How to disagree"_ ~
<http://paulgraham.com/disagree.html> or _"Trolls"_ ~
<http://paulgraham.com/trolls.html> both useful to read and understand.

Stick around, read, post useful articles and don't be afraid to thoughtfully
comment.

~~~
rafaelc
Thanks for the links -- I wish I had seen that stuff earlier. I certainly
wasn't expecting a "welcome package" :) when joining Hacker News, but maybe
there's a better way to share ground rules with new members, beyond the self-
regulation? Maybe when you create an account, it takes you to "here are the 5
main norms" page and then you can start posting?

~~~
bootload
_"... Maybe when you create an account, it takes you to "here are the 5 main
norms" page and then you can start posting? ..."_

HN user @epi0Bauqu (Gabriel Weinberg) also has just the thing - a list of
quality topics for all new users to read ~
<http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive>

------
mager
Word

